# Dogs or Cats?



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

well I like dogs. Cats are ok but they r kinda sneaky and mysterious that make me a bit nervous.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I like them both, for different reasons. I can't decide! :shock


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Cats rule, dogs droll. :b


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

I like them both, but if I could only have one, I would have a dog I guess.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I love dogs. I have never had a cat though because I am allergic to them.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Cats are far superior.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Cats


----------



## Cavemann (Oct 4, 2004)

cats, they're just as shy as I am


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

dogs.


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

LilyFair said:


> Cats are far superior.


In what way? Meowing?  j/k

I love dogs. I think cats are cute too, but my family has only ever had dogs because several of us are allergic to cats.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Hissssssss


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

It would depend on the type of wine and entrée that comes with them.... :b


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

WinterDave said:


> It would depend on the type of wine and entrée that comes with them.... :b


haha


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate cats. I'm very allergic to them and I can't like an animal that makes my eyes turn red and swell up.

I'm not fond of dogs either.


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

I love them both. A tie, to answer the poll.


----------



## Janna_4 (Oct 6, 2004)

I've always considered my self a cat person until I got my big Boxer boy, now I love boxer dogs.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Cats


----------



## Nugan (Sep 21, 2004)

Cats.

Dogs are too "in your face" for me. Plus, I'm not good with anything that tries to lick me.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Nugan said:


> Cats.
> 
> Dogs are too "in your face" for me. Plus, I'm not good with anything that tries to lick me.


 :lol :agree Cats _are_ kinda sneaky, and dogs make better companions. But dogs are pushy and big, coming close to sniff at people they don't know - just like the kind of people I hate. Well, I'm actually afraid of dogs, but I think a dog of my own would be ok, because it's not a stranger. 
_But_, I refuse to inflict that anxiety on other people who are afraid of dogs too. I've known too many people who were total pricks when it came to their dog vs. other human beings. Both my dad and my sister were assaulted and bitten by dogs - and the dog owner sued _them_ for upsetting their dog, even though they did no such thing! I mean - WTF?!. Now, I know I probably won't be such an *******, but I don't even want that responsibilty.
I've never heard of anything similar hapenning with cats.
And cats appeal more to my SA, because of their beahvior.
That said - I've never had any pet, and my parents wouldn't like one, so as long as I'm living with them it's a no go.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Doggies.


----------



## social-misfit (Sep 17, 2004)

LoneLioness said:


> Cats rule, dogs droll. :b


dogs rule cats droll :lol :lol


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

dogs


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

Lizards


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

I like them both. But if I had to choose, I'd choose a dog. However it would have to be a real dog and not one of those hamburger-on-legs type.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

I love both of them. But I guess I'd have to say I'm partial to dogs. But then, I love all animals and especially the furry critters.


----------



## scaredycat (Oct 8, 2004)

I've mostly had cats but I love dogs too. I prefer both of them to humans. They don't judge you and they love you no matter how you look or what you act like.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I am a dog lover! I hate cats!! I think cats are so dumb and smell so bad. Plus, I am allergic to them :b


----------



## branchman (Nov 11, 2003)

I prefer cats to dogs. 

I like dogs when they're calm and not trying to lick my face, sniff my crotch, or slobber all over me. To be fair, once in awhite, my cat tries to lick my face or paw at my nose when I'm trying to sleep. It's endearing, but also a little annoying.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Fly said:


> I like them both. But if I had to choose, I'd choose a dog. However it would have to be a real dog and not one of those hamburger-on-legs type.


 :lol Please explain further what dog looks like a hamburger on legs?

For me there is no question it's dogs!! I have 3 dogs and love them to death. I find cats to be too aloof they couldn't care if your there or not as long as they are fed. My dogs are apart of the family.

* Top 10 reasons why dogs are better pets then cats

1. Dogs will tilt their heads and try to understand every word you say. Cats will ignore you and take a nap. 
2. Cats look silly on a leash. 
3. When you come home from work, your dog will be happy and lick your face. Cats will still be mad at you for leaving in the first place. 
4. Dogs will give you unconditional love until the day they die. Cats will make you pay for every mistake you've ever made since the day you were born. 
5. A dog knows when you're sad. And he'll try to comfort you. Cats don't care how you feel, as long as you remember where the can opener is. 
6. Dogs will bring you your slippers. Cats will drop a dead mouse in your slippers. 
7. When you take them for a ride, dogs will sit on the seat next to you. Cats have to have their own private basket, or they won't go at all. 
8. Dogs will come when you call them. And they'll be happy. Cats will have someone take a message and get back to you. 
9. Dogs will play fetch with you all day long. The only thing cats will play with all day long are small rodents or bugs, preferably ones that look like they're in pain. 
10. Dogs will wake you up if the house is on fire. Cats will quietly sneak out the back door. *


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I love them both the same. Both great animals


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2004)

WOW yah this is a hard question. I have 2 persian kitties that I love and wouldnt give up. However I do love dogs. I work for a dog daycare and enjoy spending time with the dogs and puppies there. I personally think dogs have more personality than cats. I have two cats because we can not have a dog in the condo we currently live in, however, if we could -- I would have one cat and one dog. When we move out of here and get our new house the first thing I will get is a dog (and I guess I will have two cats and one dog - could never give up my kitties, im attached). Well .. anyway I guess my answer is ..... BOTH. I am 50/50.


----------



## BitterSweetness (Oct 14, 2004)

None of the above...


----------



## Olly (Oct 21, 2004)

I like cats, not keen on dogs.


----------



## mdenison (Nov 25, 2004)

I got 2 cats. Have always had cats. Some dogs are ok but I just don't care much for dogs.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I love all animals! I chose cats because I would rather own a cat than a dog because cats are more independant! I currently have ferrets


----------



## UglyFreak (Nov 9, 2004)

Cats. Dogs make me nervous.


----------



## LeoKt (Nov 24, 2003)

CATS, TOTALLY! 

I love cats- they are oh so soft and furry, and they don't smell bad like dogs. They are much cleaner, bathe themselves, and will use a litterbox. A dumb old dog has to be walked outside, but at least they rarely poo in the house. Okay so my old cat drools.. but USUALLY they don't drool or slobber on you like dogs do, and oh they don't jump all over you, which can be quite annoying. 

Some may say that cats aren't friendly, but you just have to know how to treat a cat. If you treat a cat badly they aren't going to be friendly to you. Cats also have very unique personalities, so some are friendlier than others. 

I love cats because they seem intelligent and they just look really cool- I like an animal that is sweet but doesn't bug me all the time. Also, their purring and meowing is really cute. 

However... I can totally see how some people like dogs- It's funny- a lot of people who are allergic to cats seem to hate them. It's also kidna funny that my bf is a dog lover and i'm a cat lover- so we have had the cat versus dog conversation plenty of times .


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I would have to say both. I am an animal lover though, so I like all of them fur babies :kiss 
I'm also quite dissapointed with how society puts cats down a lot. In the movies a person with a cat is either ratarded, female, bad guy, etc.
It's just sad, I have 2 cats and theyre the most loving and affectionate creatures, my kitten booger jumps greets me every day after I come from school and likes to snuggle on my stomach when I fall asleepon the couch. Theres nothing wrong with cats, period.
My cats:


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Awe....They're SO cute! :mushy


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks, I luv 'em! :kiss


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

I really like Cats. There are some Dog breeds, such as Golden Retrievers that I also really like.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I love both cats and dogs. I guess I should like dogs, considering my profession :b I have 5 cats and they don't act anything like some people have talked about. They're the most loving, compassionate kids ever  They always have to be in the same room as me. In fact, one of them is sprawled out on my computer desk right now, with one of his paws on my leg. One of my cats Baracuda (we call him Bear) is completely up anyone's butt who comes over. He makes sure they're behaving :b Any man of mine better like animals, because I've got lots of em :lol
Cats, fish, horse and a dog.


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm 100% cat person. I don't really speak dog.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Cairn said:


> Fly said:
> 
> 
> > I like them both. But if I had to choose, I'd choose a dog. However it would have to be a real dog and not one of those hamburger-on-legs type.
> ...


OMG, I almost died when I saw the hamburger-on-legs comment! :lol Too funny. I think what fly _meant_ to say was "hotdog-on-legs!" You know, like those weiner dogs, whatever they're called. Are they Dachshunds?

But anyway, that was totally the type of thing my husband might have accidentally said. He is Finnish so English is not his first language. He's lived here and spoken English on a daily basis for over 3 years now, but every once in a while he'll say something that is SO HILARIOUS and be totally oblivious to it. Being married to a foreigner has proven to be quite entertaining at times. 

I love all animals, but I'm gonna have to go with cats on this one. The main reason being that cats are easier to take care of (I'm lazy, ok!). You don't have to walk them or worry about them going potty on the floor if you can't get home in time to let them out. Cats pretty much take care of themselves. They don't need baths, no nails to clip (mine doesn't have claws), no grooming (like the poodle I used to have), and they don't require as much active attention.

My cat is like my child and I talk to her as if she was a person all day long. She's a perfect companion. I don't think I'm active enough to keep a dog entertained. I prefer to be the one who is entertained (and my cat entertains me all the time!)

I love dogs, but I just don't think I'd be the best dog owner. Plus, I can't ever have one anyway because my hubby is allergic to them. My mom has a pug and it is the most amazing dog I've ever met in my life. If I could have a dog, a pug would have to be it!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Pugs are so adorable!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like dogs -- I had a tan cocker spaniel and he was my best friend during some dark times. He passed away in 2002 just after turning 13. He had a funeral and everything. To this day, I keep a dogtag from his last vet visit on my keychain.

millenniumman75
R.I.P. Sparky


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I prefer dogs to cats but I'm not a big fan of either. I mean I enjoy looking at dogs sometimes but I would be quite frightened if its owner offered to let me carry or play with it. Its not just dogs, I don't really dare to carry/play with animals for some reason. I just like looking. I have this irrational fear that they would bite me.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

ShyLight said:


> well I like dogs. Cats are ok but they r kinda sneaky and mysterious that make me a bit nervous.


Your suspicion was not unfounded.

Dog Diary vs. Cat Diary


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

I like cats and dogs; they both enjoy chasing things, playing rough and being outside in the sun.

My cat loves going out for walks.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I like dogs better. I think Persian cats are ok, but I can't stand most of the other cat breeds.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a big animal person so I like cats, but I love dogs. Would always choose a dog over a cat.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Cats... I like dogs... but cats win because:

They bathe themselves.
They use the catbox.
They don't 'have to go out'.
You don't have to walk your cat.
They eat less.
They are affectionate and then go away and sleep.
They sleep alot.
They don't mind being alone.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I am not really a "pet person". But dogs seem a lot more fun than cats. Cats just look evil with their sombre expression and beady eyes.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I always preferred dogs over cats, but I have a cat now and she's (usually!) very sweet. There definitely is something potentially very sneaky about them, though... dogs seem a little easier to read. Sometimes my cat will be sitting on my lap and then will just upturn her face and glare at me with eyes that seem to bore right into my soul. It's creepy.

I'd love to have a dog, since then we could go out on walks and things together, I could train it (I've tried to train my cat to do a few things, but she's having none of it!) but I just feel that it wouldn't be fair on it if I were to be out working all day. Cats are a lot less high maintenance, so they do trump dogs in that respect.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Nonamia said:


> :lol Please explain further what dog looks like a hamburger on legs?
> 
> For me there is no question it's dogs!! I have 3 dogs and love them to death. I find cats to be too aloof they couldn't care if your there or not as long as they are fed. My dogs are apart of the family.
> 
> ...


I Love this nonamia :clap
I chose dogs as Dogs have masters.. cats have staff :teeth:teeth
I have a cat and my beautiful Samoyed dog.
I suppose because until I got Simba I was never in a position to be able to own a dog.
Cats were never a problem. I've owned a few cats over the years. And they have their good points.
I just prefer dogs overall.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I like dogs -- I had a tan cocker spaniel and he was my best friend during some dark times. He passed away in 2002 just after turning 13. He had a funeral and everything. To this day, I keep a dogtag from his last vet visit on my keychain.
> 
> millenniumman75
> R.I.P. Sparky


Awww R.I.P Sparky :heart Losing a pet is never easy. I feel for you, millenniumman75.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> The trouble with a kitten is that it eventually beomes a cats ... Meh ...


This.

I have always been more of a cat person because I feel like cats have more personality. I do like big dogs, though. My family has always had at least one German Shepherd so I've grown to love them. Can't stand little yappy dogs.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I prefer cats. I don't know what Nonamia is talking about, one of our cats is always happy to see me when I come home. 

Dog doesn't give a **** though.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I used to be evenly split, but in university one of my roommates was a cat, and since then I've liked cats more.


----------

